# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Что является для вас табу?

## Irina

*Табу́ — запрет, принятый в обществе (под страхом наказания) и накладываемый на какие-либо действия для членов этого общества. Табу часто являются основанием для принятия различных законов и конституций в государствах.*

*А есть ли что-то в вашей жизни, что является для вас табу?*

----------


## Irina

Мои личные табу - это табу на хамство и табу на не пунктуальность. Считаю недопустимыми эти вещи для себя.

----------


## Asteriks

Считаю недопустимым выносить на публику личные проблемы.

----------


## fIzdrin

не обсуждать кого то в его отсуствие

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошее табу, но я нарушаю.

----------


## Vanya

в нетрезвом состоянии брать гитару в руки  ...иначе будет ей вата

----------


## Asteriks

Ваня, что ты с нею делаешь? Хотя трудно поверить, что ты бываешь в пьяном виде.

----------


## Vanya

не то чтобы очень уж в пьяном)) да и редко бывает.. но всё же

что делаю? да просто может из рук выпасть  а это не есть гут. а можно ещё кого-нить стукнуть

----------


## Asteriks

Одно табу, которое не очень удаётся соблюдать - не впускать в душу посторонних.

----------


## Irina

Ещё одно табу - никогда не давать в обиду родных и друзей, даже если придётся ради этого испортить с кем-то отношения.

----------


## ПаранойА

Табу для меня показывать своё плохое настроение и то, что у меня проблемы.

----------


## Irina

Для меня табу говорить о своих неприятностях с близкими людьми. Зачем волновать их лишний раз, особенно если помочь они ничем не могут.

----------


## PatR!oT

не садится пьяным за руль ))))

----------

